# AIB Ark Life



## mcirl2 (19 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I am currently investigating an AIB Ark Life Life Insurance Policy that my late mother took out in 1994. The thing is that I think Ark Life have been taken over by Hibernian Aviva. Thus, I am not 100% who to contact.

I have contacted AIB (there seems to be no website / information on the AIB website for AIB Ark Life) and I am still awaiting a response. 

I need to get a copy of the original proposal form that was filled out in 1994 and the Ark Life are disputing the claim.

Does anyone know if the Insurance company is legally obliged to send me a copy of this document. I need it as I need to decide if there is a case as Ark Life are not willing to pay out due to a medical reason.

Any advice would  be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jun 2009)

Have you referred the query to the [broken link removed]?


----------



## mcirl2 (19 Jun 2009)

Hi Sue,

I havent heard of them and thanks for info.

That could be v useful. I am going to see if Ark Life (whoever they are now) will give me the info, I will talk to my solictor and show them the info and then try make a case.

Ark life are refusing to pay because of what was stated on the death certificate. However what was stated on the death certificate wasn't exactly correct. Its complicated.

My plan is to see if I have a case by gathering all info I can from ark life and if I do have a case I will contact the FS Ombundsman. Does that sound like a good plan?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jun 2009)

Would only have limited knowledge about Financial Ombudsman or you could try ringing [broken link removed] to see if they can give any advice also.  Others here may be able to offer further advice.


----------



## StevieC (22 Jun 2009)

As far as I know under the data protection act, you should be able to get a copy of any information held on you. This should include a copy of the proposal form. AIB are a tied agent of Hibernian Aviva now for insurance. Hibernian most likely will not hold your details. I'd keep at AIB till you get satisfaction and threaten them with Financial regulator first before going to them. It may speed things up.


----------



## PMU (22 Jun 2009)

Aviva have owned Ark Life for a few years now.  If the policy you seek is your late mother’s I doubt they will give it to you unless you are the executor of her estate.  If you are not the executor you should ask the executor to contact Aviva.


----------



## mcirl2 (30 Jun 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the helpful replies - my solicitor has sent a letter to Ark Life so we will wait and see. I will get the executor to send one in too.

Mike


----------

